# Sudden ICH outbreak



## noviceaquarist (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello!

This is a question from a friend of mine, he doesn't have an account here but I knew this was a great place to get it answered. This is his plight:

"_I have two 30 gallon Freshwater aquariums that are both almost five years old, as are some of the fish. Last week, I had an outbreak of "ICH" without having added ANYTHING for at least a year. Both tanks tested perfectly. What could have caused this?_."

He lost 50% of his fish overnight! 

Anyone venture to speculate as to what could have caused this, and whats the best way to prevent ICH???


All responses are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Temperature fluctuations, or anything that may stress them out would attribute to it. Also ich being a parasite, if he used a net in one then dipped in the other could have spread that way as well. Treatment would depend on the fish types in the tanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

doubtful it was "sudden". Ich can take at least a few days to kill. Sounds like poor maintenance possibly. Low % to no water changes, excessively high nitrates over a long period,....etc

Still needs to be treated even if the deaths have stopped. And treatment is the same if treated with Quick Cure. You can just treat with half dose if your unsure if your fish are scaless or not....never seemed to impact the effectiveness of the med for me.

Ich prevention is just by good maintenance and stocking practices.


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Novisaquarist, I agree it don't sound like ich, and also agree the tank must be treated to rid such occurance (ich) which must have appeared on already stressed fish, but the ich didn't kill the fish. Larry


----------



## noviceaquarist (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys!!


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ich is insidious and takes a mind focused on the fish to be detected early.. in any case, for future reference.. COPPERSAFE.. and LIVE BEARER SALT.. are wonders! When caught early, most bacterial, or fungal illnesses can be killed off with just the salt.. otherwise a combination of the two is a way to make sure that it goes no further with much fewer losses.. pay attention to the condition of your tank and fish, and you can make sure that you lose as few as possible.. though I will warn you that crustaceans and inverts should be removed and quarantined for at least 4 weeks.. and SALTED.. LIVE BEARER SALT in the water in elevated amounts (within reason).. for the duration should take care of the issue with them.. 
Remember that with ICH, there is almost always a secondary Bacterial infection, and that is why I recommend Coppersafe.. it not only takes care of the Ich, but will also take care of the secondary considerations.. 
Good Luck!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would advise against ANYTHING with Copper. These meds may have their purposes, but I would save its use on the more tougher to cure problems. You will need to be very strict in applying Copper meds as per directions. Also, Copper will kill any inverts you have and will make it unsafe for any future plans for inverts. Ich is much too easy to cure with a myriad of meds and naturals means and Copper is not needed.


----------

